# 5 mẫu nhà cấp 4 nông thôn 700 triệu - 1 tỷ đẹp



## Mactkn6789 (19/5/20)

*Có 1 tỷ nên xây nhà như thế nào ? Nếu ở nơi đất rộng rãi hoặc khu vực nông thôn, trong tầm giá 1 tỷ đồng, cứ xây nhà cấp 4 mái thái, nhà cấp 4 nông thôn cao cấp hiện đại mà xây.*

Có nhiều sự lựa chọn khi xây nhà với kinh phí tầm 1 tỷ đồng. Có thể xây nhà tầng hoặc kiểu nhà cấp 4. Có nhiều người thì lại không thích lên tầng mà chỉ thích kiểu nhà bệt. Do đó những mẫu nhà cấp 4 nông thôn, nhà cấp 4 cao cấp hiện đại, vòm mái thái hoặc tựa phong cách biệt thự trệt 1 tầng rất đẹp và tiện lợi. Vừa khang trang nổi bật lại đáp ứng đầy đủ nhu cầu công năng sử dụng của gia đình.

Do ở nông thôn thoải mái rộng rãi nên dễ dàng xây nhà cấp 4 tầm 1 tỷ đẹp ưng ý. Thiết kế rộng thoáng và không bị gò bó về không gian như nhà phố. Hãy cùng tham khảo một số mẫu nhà cấp 4 cao cấp dưới đây.

*5 MẪU THIẾT KẾ NHÀ CẤP 4 NÔNG THÔN ĐẸP*

*Mẫu 1*





Điều gây ấn tượng ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên chính là lối kiến trúc *nhà cấp 4 mái thái* hiện đại. Nhiều mái đan xen hài hòa. Nhà được thiết kế với 3 mặt tiền, phân từng khu riêng biệt. Ngoài cửa chính còn có thêm nhiều cửa phụ hai bên hông nhà. Cửa chính ở quê thường làm bằng vật liệu gỗ. Tuy nhiên, bạn cũng có thể sử dụng loại vật liệu cửa nhựa hoặc cửa nhôm kính rất đẹp.

Nền nhà cao hơn mặt đất được tiếp nối bởi hệ thống bậc tam cấp lát đá hoa cương sạch sẽ và nổi bật. Bậc không quá cao, bước nhỏ để trẻ nhỏ đi lại chơi đùa. Khu vực sân rất rộng, thoải mái phục vụ công việc mùa vụ phơi phóng cũng như đủ chỗ khi nhà có việc, cỗ, cưới hỷ,...









*Mẫu số 2*

Mẫu này cũng được phong cách thiết kế nhà cấp 4 cao cấp hiện đại. Nổi bật chính là những phần trang trí tường màu vàng gạch và hệ thống cột trụ nhà có chút cầu kỳ hơn. Làm nổi bật theo các hình khối khá mạnh mẽ.









*Mẫu số 3
*
Thiết kế không quá cầu kỳ nhưng cũng vô cùng tinh tế và phong cách. Tông màu xám trầm và màu trắng của ngói và tường đan xen hài hòa. Vừa thể hiện nét sang trọng, thanh lịch của ngôi nhà.






*Mẫu số 4*

Mẫu nhà mái thái cấp 4 đơn giản này được rất nhiều các hộ gia đình lựa chọn. Bởi khá phù hợp với điều kiện kinh tế của nhiều người tầm 700tr - 1 tỷ. Tùy theo diện tích và nhu cầu bố trí công năng sử dụng của gia chủ. Mái vòm đơn giản nổi bật với phần gạch ngói màu xanh trang trọng. Ngôi nhà được thiết kế gói gọn theo khối kiến trúc hình trụ, hình chữ nhật không quá cầu kỳ.












*Mẫu số 5*

Đây cũng là mẫu nhà cấp 4 tầm 1 tỷ đáng tham khảo. Cũng giống như các mẫu nhà cấp 4 nông thôn nhà mái thái hiện đại 1 và 2 ở trên. Nhưng vẫn có những điểm nhấn khác biệt trong từng chi tiết thiết kế. Đó là hệ thống mái vòm sử dụng toàn bộ bằng kính mờ để đảm bảo đem tới ánh sáng cần thiết và sự thông thoáng cho bên trong ngôi nhà.






*BỐ TRÍ CÔNG NĂNG SỬ DỤNG BÊN TRONG NHÀ CẤP 4 NÔNG THÔN*

Về thiết kế nội thất và công năng sử dụng tùy thuộc vào nhu cầu của gia chủ. Bảo gồm công trình cơ bản, phòng khách, phòn ngủ, phòng tắm - wc, phòng bếp, phòng ăn, phòng thờ, kho chứa đồ. Có thể xây nhà cấp 4 đẹp 2 phòng ngủ, 3 phòng ngủ hoặc nhiều hơn tùy vào số lượng thành viên gia đình và yêu cầu của chủ nhà.

*Trên đây là 5 mẫu thiết kế mặt tiền nhà cấp 4 hiện đại khá đẹp mắt. Nếu bạn ưng một trong những mẫu thiết kế nhà cấp 4 nông thôn trên thì hãy liên hệ ngay với Xây dựng Tiến Thành để sở hữu bản thiết kế nhà đẹp nhất hoặc nhận tư vấn miễn phí nhé.*

*CÔNG TY CP TƯ VẤN ĐẦU TƯ TIẾN THÀNH*
_VPGD:_ P.4B1 Tầng 4, Tòa CT2- C2, Trần Hữu Dực, Xuân Phương, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
_Hotline: _0989823388 -  0914842299
_Email:_ thietkenha6789@gmail.com
_Website: _thietkenha6789.com


----------

